

Measuring Informational Distance Between Cities - neilc
http://flowingdata.com/2008/05/22/measuring-informational-distance-between-cities/

======
dhimes
Very cool. It would be nice if clicking on the arc pulled up the data of both
connecting cities. Getting things oriented just so is a bit tricky as it
stands.

